# Snake under rock



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

My ball python will go under his rock and stay there, he won't come out and I was wondering if you guys know anything on trying to prevent this behavior.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

I assume he likes it under there. Perhaps the warmth or the coolness of the rock. 
Why do you want to stop him being there?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Buttersballpython said:


> My ball python will go under his rock and stay there, he won't come out and I was wondering if you guys know anything on trying to prevent this behavior.


Most of mine spend all day in their hides...all perfectly normal. Yours just likes to be under the rock. If you wanted an active daytime snake, then you made the wrong choice ;-)


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Fair enough... it's usually more humid under there and snakes are nocturnal...


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I think majority of my ball pythons teleported. One day I saw them in one corner, another day in another corner but rarely saw them moving lol ...


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

arwen_7 said:


> I assume he likes it under there. Perhaps the warmth or the coolness of the rock.
> Why do you want to stop him being there?


I'd say for the obvious - to see / touch


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Jibbajabba said:


> I'd say for the obvious - to see / touch


I would like to be able to try to monitor his health and looks


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I think the only thing you really need to monitor is his weight as long as he is maintaining a healthy weight you should be happy,

And as said if he spends a lot of time under his rock it's because he likes it under there,

My 8 month old spends a lot of time in his hides given I do see him out and about moving from hide to hide but that's mainly down to the fact I'm awake until silly times with working from home.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Mine hides under their moss box, especially in the first couple of days after feeding. They go for a roam when they feel like it, have a bask now and then, but nowhere near as active as my corn. 
For health and weight check, it's easy enough to lift the chosen hide, just do it slowly and be aware of their reaction. We gently lift them if they stay curled and relatively settled. They're most active when getting near feeding time and that's a time not to try and pick them up.


----------

